# Bellator 16 Results



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Tonight from Kansas City:



> Middleweights were on display at Bellator 16, the promotion's first season-two appearance in Kansas City, and four fighters punches their tickets to the season's semifinal round.
> 
> The Kansas City Power & Light District crowd saw three finishes and an entertaining decision in the open-air, outdoor venue, and season-one finalist Jared Hess closed out the evening's main card with a second-round submission of former IFL champ Ryan McGivern.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

War Shlemenko!!!!!


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Rusko said:


> War Shlemenko!!!!!


He was fun to watch, but craaaazy reckless. 

A high level striker would tee off on him if he came at them like that. 

But good fun watching him for sure.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Shlamenko*

He's interesting considering that he is Russian and doesn't know any *****!


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> He's interesting considering that he is Russian and doesn't know any *****!


So most russians are not interesting? 

Yeah he is really fun to watch, never seen so many spinning back fists in one round.

I think he was so diversed because he felt comfortable, against a better striker he will probably be more attentive.

He doesn't like to win by submission (who doesnt like to win lol )

HL


----------

